# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H69

## DavidCoutts

Hi,

I recently bought the Chromo 2 test from ScotlandsDNA. My mtDNA result is H69. While H is obviously one of the most widespread of mtDNA Groups, H69 seems to be much rarer. Indeed, I have been unable to find _any_ information about it.

I would welcome any insight members can give me into the H69 Subclade. So far, I've drawn a blank.

Thank you.

----------

